# What year is my Colson Packard?



## Monark52 (Aug 26, 2011)

I finally got this Packard today and i`d like to know the exact year. The guy i got it from has tons of old bikes and i just can`t stay away! I think it was a good buy as it`s all original minus a few spray paint touch ups. I`d also like to know what the value of this bike is. I`m not looking to sell so a real price would be appreciated. Also, the seller told me that there used to be old Packard ads that said if you bought a Packard car, you get a Packard bicycle. Has anyone ever heard of this? I`m going to research it and find out.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Boris (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice score! I'm gonna say '40 or '41 since there is no truss rod plate attached to the base of the steering tube (sorry if that's the incorrect term) as in previous years. Strut rods also jut out further than in previous years. Look for a serial number on the underside of the bottom bracket If the number 0 appears anywhere in that mess of numbers and letters, it's a 1940, If the number 1 appears, it's a 1941.  If there's a 9 that equals 1939, a 2 would be 1942, you get the picture. PERSONALLY, these days, I think your bike is worth $750. because it's looks to be all original and complete and in good condition. But I could be WAY OFF. Please don't be tempted to part this bike out, it's made it this far! Fill us in on your research. That would be interesting if true.


----------



## Boris (Aug 27, 2011)

On second thought, I'm not 100% sure that the '39's had the truss rod plate. Better leave that to the experts with their catalogs readily available (mine's packed away). What I am sure about is the coding system on the bottom bracket.


----------



## DMNCLNR (Aug 27, 2011)

It all depends on the serial number.. Mine is a 40 and appears to be the same bike!  A packard expert told me There was indeed a promo with this bike sold with packard in 1940-41. 

As far as value it's all about what someone will pay. I would say $500 is a rough estimate


----------



## DMNCLNR (Aug 27, 2011)

I just noticed you had a drop stand and kickstand. Weird... And your truss rods appear to have less of a curve. Yours looks more likely to be a 39. Very nice bike btw


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 27, 2011)

From what I've seen and read, there's a two digit code stamped separately from the s/n, and the second is a # indicating the year. I have two of these frames, and if I remember correctly, one is stamped F7 (late 1937) and the other K9 (1939).


----------



## Boris (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah well, at $500. I'd be on that thing so fast....


----------



## DMNCLNR (Aug 27, 2011)

The Colson I pictured above has an f9 code. My girls clipper frame has h1 and the guys clipper is B0.? Could be 39-40-41 which would make dating your bike easy.. I'm guessing 38


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 27, 2011)

I agree with the 700-800 price range for an approximate value since it is in original paint and well equipped in good condition. For insurance purposes I would price it even higher due to rarity of original paint bikes...if it was a crusty complete project bike like mine (which its not) it would be in the 4-500 range but it also depends on the location...


----------



## Monark52 (Sep 1, 2011)

I snapped a quick pic of the serial number on the bottom of the bike and it turns out it`s a 1939. Does the "G" have any meaning?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 1, 2011)

The *theory* is that most Colsons can be dated based on their serial numbers. In the case of this bike, the “9” would represent 1939 and the “G” would be a month code. 

At this time I have recorded Colsons stamped with the letters B through L, but excluding A, C, D, and E which, if used would allow for 12 letters to represent 12 months.

If that is so then your serial number may decode as July of 1939.

That date seems reasonably appropriate for your bike but the important thing to keep in mind and to express when talking about any of these popular decodings, (Including Colson, CWC, and Snyder, but excepting Westfield and Postwar Schwinns,) is that they are only theories based on modern observations. Without factory documents to substantiate the validity of these theories regarding serial numbers, we are essentially making speculative guesses at their meaning. If we lose site of that we are then guilty of just making up history to fill the void.


----------

